# Official CC Owners pictures thread!!



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright guys I have been browsing through the forum and I noticed there is not one Thread for just some bomb pics of our cars!! SO POST EM UP!!! LOWERED NOT LOWERED IT DONT MATTER JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN ADMIRING OTHER MEMBERS RIDES!! ( City & State mentioned in every post would be nice.. )

I will start with my 2012 CC Sport Dsg. 

Naples, Florida


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I will post pics anywhere and every where, but there are two threads which pretty much serve this purpose.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

jspirate said:


> I will post pics anywhere and every where...


x2 

Wait, which two? :laugh:

My current fav


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> x2
> 
> Wait, which two? :laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok yeah, I got those covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

We already have a ton of these threads, which are still active.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i thought this was a thread for pics of the actual owners. so i got my hopes up of seeing if any girls own CCs so i can creep on them.... thanks for the dissapoint


----------



## yamby2011 (Dec 2, 2011)

how low did you drop your car (Coilover or Springs)


----------



## yamby2011 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Rear View Camera - Retrofit - 2009 VW Passat CC*

Has anyone install the rear view camera with the park assist . im having problem with it somehow im not getting the signal so me camera can open.
please help!!!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

It would be nice to have a thread w/just pics w/o the comments... If you have questions about the car being posted, just shoot the owner a PM. The problem w/the other threads, it's like 70% quotes and comments. It's also annoying when people quote multiple pics. We just need a mod to delete any posts that is other than a pic of their car starting w/mine, lol.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

yamby2011 said:


> how low did you drop your car (Coilover or Springs)


who me?? lol its coils and they are half way in the back and all way in the front with the helper-spring its still got much more to go lol


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Still my favorite


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ those wheels are the bomb! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

a4 wheels looks amazing with that body color :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


this thread has official in the title lol pictures must be posted 

here's one you guys don't see daily









that our turbo....I mean unfortunate most who are stuck with a k03s


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

sfccryder, those wheels are awesome!!! Nice choice... :beer:


----------



## wbryan (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Back when new,


















and recently with snow!


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

Curently lowered on H&R sport Springs and 20% tint all the way around.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

look at these pictures!! :beer: Boy am I glad I bought the first gen CC!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

my stock :heart:


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

awesome guys lets keep em going!!


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

R0bL0gic said:


> I know, you can't see the wheels very well. I'm working with a new camera


cant see the pic at all!! .. Damn work computers!!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> cant see the pic at all!! .. Damn work computers!!


I'm having problems with imageshack?


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> here's one you guys don't see daily


In this category.... one of my favs:









And this one.... k03 or k04?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

jspirate said:


>


k04 ftw! :thumbup:


----------



## ccpax (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> k04 ftw! :thumbup:


Actually, the one in the pic is the k03 eace:


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow... That grill really needs to be black...


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll play...


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*It's all in the Details :*

OK Here Ya , Go !












More Details :


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

2010 Sport Manual Transmission
Eibach Springs


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

^ Way too much going on up front...


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

*MY Sexy CC*

Just got my car in Sept, havent done anything to it, not sure if I will, as of Now. I :heart: it regardless 


The day I got it opcorn:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> ^ Way too much going on up front...


Agreed!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Actually, the one in the pic is the k03 eace:


a tad bit bigger and a few more fins...Im so jealous i want 300+
great job:thumbup: 




fazzster said:


>


lol 
if you insist on that euro plate.....get the tow hitch bracket for the MA and put your euro in its place. your only hurting yourself. look and performance! 




Ilala819 said:


> Just got my car in Sept, havent done anything to it, not sure if I will, as of Now. I :heart: it regardless
> 
> 
> The day I got it opcorn:


No holes in your bumper....very sexy! auto or manual?
Not going to do anything? you should lower it!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

1slow1.8t said:


> a tad bit bigger and a few more fins...Im so jealous i want 300+
> great job:thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...



Its Auto, confronting Miami traffic with a manual car can be a nightmare, and aside from that I dont know how to drive stick, but I do want to learn, eventually.
I Might go low, not to sure yet. we'll see:wave:


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

1slow1.8t said:


> a tad bit bigger and a few more fins...Im so jealous i want 300+
> great job:thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


This is a picture thread in case you missed it. But that may explain the "slow" in 1slow1.8t


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

ILALA u from miami? if you got facebook make sure you join the United Euros page Local places to hang out with euro enthusiasts and learn much more about your car.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

here are some more pics guys!!!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


> ILALA u from miami? if you got facebook make sure you join the United Euros page Local places to hang out with euro enthusiasts and learn much more about your car.


hey yeah Im from Miami, Ive heard of that meet, some of my friends have gone to a few of those. I currently go to the Dub Cartel On Wednesday next to the Kendall Sports Grill. Ill def look them up. 

Thanks :wave::thumbup:


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Some I took today, finally the roads aren't complete garbage so I can get to a destination without it becoming super dirty.


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

blacked out grill's chrome horizontal stripes. ( the only Mod so far ) 



















The DRL aren't LED this is a photoshop effect.. I bought the LED DRL after this photo and waiting for them to be delivered to install them !!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

12vwcc said:


> Some I took today, finally the roads aren't complete garbage so I can get to a destination without it becoming super dirty.


Love CCs and luv photography. I am feeling this.

Well done indeed :thumbup:

What camera did you use?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cocoa Beach ,Fla. And my 2012 CC Rline...no mods yet...waiting on some Hartman wheels and springs:beer:










Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Ironically, an iPhone4 lol. Though I do love photography and I need to buy a new dslr.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

*I wanna play....*


























Enjoy!!


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

R-line said:


> Enjoy!!


Looks great, I have been trying to figure out what I could do to my black R line to make that lower grill area stick out more! Is that just some universal chrome strip?


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> Looks great, I have been trying to figure out what I could do to my black R line to make that lower grill area stick out more! Is that just some universal chrome strip?


Yea, i got it at O'reilley's... Tnx.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

R-line said:


> Enjoy!!


ic: :thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Love the way the light brown looks gray in certain light.


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

more low is on the way


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

R-line said:


> Yea, i got it at O'reilley's... Tnx.



I just realized you are in Vacaville too, pic at Travis? I'd love to check that car out in person!


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

nixqik1 said:


> I just realized you are in Vacaville too, pic at Travis? I'd love to check that car out in person!


Yea, i'll be back in the area after 28 jan, i wanna see ur car too... Check out that exhaust. ;-)


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

We have two 2012 CC's, this is mine that gets all the loving but nothing special yet. Couldnt help but take some photos of it in front of some tags in Minneapolis MN. We have some artists here haha.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

wbryan said:


>


 Looks nice. Is that black?


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ilala819 said:


>


 
damn look whos here ^^^ my fellow instagram follower!!! sweet car!!!


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Nice*

Nice clean looks!


----------



## hindu (Feb 14, 2011)

R-line said:


> Enjoy!!


 Looks great! What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## hindu (Feb 14, 2011)

Didn't realize that they were VW. Found 'em here: 
http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/volksw...9-gunmetal-machined-face-et45-wheels-set.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

hindu said:


> Didn't realize that they were VW.


 As in OEM? They aren't.


----------



## hindu (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> As in OEM? They aren't.


 Thanks Dion! :thumbup:


----------



## OpAiTsALEx (Aug 15, 2011)

*2012 CC 6spd*
















:thumbup:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

fazzster said:


> This is a picture thread in case you missed it. But that may explain the "slow" in 1slow1.8t


 sorry moderator..a forum isn't for communication or anything. 
were you bored? this isn't even your thread


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> ic: :thumbup:


 SWEET ! 
Check mine with same wheels  (now sold)


----------



## nyccblue (Aug 8, 2010)

fazzster said:


> This is a picture thread in case you missed it. But that may explain the "slow" in 1slow1.8t


 its that time of month again


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

Saratoga, New York


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Neutral2 said:


> Saratoga, New York


 Nice! Can you post specs on those wheels? offset?


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

Shiit. Nice  

But size on The wheels? 18" 19"?


----------



## Neutral2 (Aug 17, 2005)

18x8.5 et 28 18x9.5 et 33


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

OpAiTsALEx said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

OpAiTsALEx said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Aonarch said:


>


 lozer wowzerz! LMFAO! Sorry NYC, that shizzle just doesn't fly, Hot Pink would be sweet though... :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Hey, Dion......*



[email protected]!NG said:


> x2
> 
> Wait, which two? :laugh:
> 
> My current fav


 What is the weight of your 20" wheels? 

Thanks! 

Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

30 lbs.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> 30 lbs.


 Thanks for the info. 
Are they 9" wide? 
Do you think 20 x 10's will fit in the rear if the offset is perfect & I don't drop it too low? 

Does your CC still handle OK with all that extra unsprung weight? 
I know you're on coilovers..... 

Terry


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

nixon_jetta2.5 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

Ilala819 said:


> Just got my car in Sept, havent done anything to it, not sure if I will, as of Now. I :heart: it regardless
> 
> 
> The day I got it opcorn:


Ahh you bought your CC from the same dealership. I noticed those double doors. Doral right?  I just bought mine 2 days ago. :laugh:


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Ugh wish the baste*** didnt drill my front bumper.. Looks sweet


----------



## springbok.77w (Dec 30, 2011)

Just loving this car.


----------



## jamill2012cc (Jan 4, 2012)

*Deep Black Metallic on 19 inch AMG's W/ H&R Sports*

2012 Sport With.......HID's, LED Static turning lights, 35% tints(windshield as well), LED Tag & puddle lights, VAGCOM DRL's off & Key Fob Windows, Euro Switch, 19X8.5 AMG et45(X4) 235 35, H&R Sport.


----------



## cbw (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful, whats the name and size of those rims.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

cbw said:


> Beautiful, whats the name and size of those rims.


Yep, but which rims are you referring too?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Virginia Beach area





















Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## SillyCyclone (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## CC_VW1019 (May 28, 2012)

New York, NY


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

before and after


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

J_Ro said:


> before and after


Love these Vossens!!!
I want them in Matte Black with Machined Face.
What do ya think for my black CC below?
Online purchase? Where, please?

Thanks,

TM


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

TMCCRline said:


> Love these Vossens!!!
> I want them in Matte Black with Machined Face.
> What do ya think for my black CC below?
> Online purchase? Where, please?
> ...


Thanks TM!

I found a local Vossen dealer here in San Diego. Shoot VossenWheels.com an email and they will refer you to a dealer in your area. 

I couldn't find any CC's with the Vossen CV model series so I used the CLS as a reference.

CV3's matte black machine faced


















CV5s look good too


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

*Some pic of my CC*


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

^ very Nice.

I'll play. Me and the dog.










The car












Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*My CC R-Line 2.0 TDI 170hp 4Motion DSG*


----------



## ADennis (Mar 29, 2011)

Just bought it a few months ago. I'm trying to figure out the direction I want to go with it. It's a blank slate so far but I'm thinking about 19" rims, a bit more low, side skirts, exhaust of some sort(not loud just a little growl and classy looks) and the usual ECM flash and intake(AWE CCB) for a performance boost.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

My turn! Proud to be a VW owner. I get compliments daily on it.


----------



## That 713 Drank (Aug 13, 2012)

Houston, TX 

Freshly Washed


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Driving some country roads in Vermont.


----------



## jepawa (Apr 2, 2011)

*2010 cc 2.0t*


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Candy white cc's*


----------

